# Walmart Ice Cream Sandwiches Don't Melt in the Sun



## SeaBreeze (Jul 29, 2014)

Walmart "Great Value" ice cream sandwiches don't even melt when left out in the sun due to all the added junk they put in there...http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/07/25/walmart-ice-cream-sandwiches_n_5621240.html  Glad I never have bought any of that garbage ice cream, reminds me of the Twinkie or the Happy Meal staying intact for fifty years or more, lol.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 29, 2014)

Oh ick, this is so creepy SB, glad you posted it.  I've bought these in the past, and I always thought the "ice cream" tasted a bit "off", figures now


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 29, 2014)

They were talking about this on the radio this morning ... :eeew:

They probably make these sandwiches in China, ship them over here unrefrigerated, ship them out to Wal Mart stores in regular trucks, and then stores put them in their food freezers to sell   ...joke's on us! ..


Way too many kinds of gum involved!  .. and what is cellulose gum?   ..I don't think I want to know.


According to Wal-Mart's website, the ice cream sandwiches contain milk, cream, buttermilk, sugar, whey, and corn syrup.
It also contains "1 percent or less of mono-and diglycerides, vanilla extract, *guar gum*, calcium sulfate, *carob bean gum*, *cellulose gum*, carrageenan, artificial flavor, and annatto for color."

Also that "annatto for color"  ...
from WebMd website:

[h=6]ANNATTO OVERVIEW INFORMATION[/h]Annatto is a plant. The seed and leaf are used to make medicine.

People take annatto for diabetes, diarrhea, fevers, fluid retention, heartburn, malaria, and hepatitis. They also use it as an antioxidant and bowel cleanser.

Annatto is sometimes put directly on the affected area to treat burns and vaginal infections and to repel insects.

In foods, annatto is used as a coloring agent.


[h=4]*How does it work?*[/h]*There isn't enough information to know how annatto works.*


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 29, 2014)

oh geez Bonnie, that is amazing all the gums  Easy enough to know what that is if you swallow "part of" and it stay attached to the part that is still in your mouth:aargh::awman::help1:


----------



## rkunsaw (Jul 29, 2014)

Don't forget our favorite ingredient.....Beaver anal glands.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 29, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Don't forget our favorite ingredient.....Beaver anal glands.



man, I just lost my gratitude for being able to read English:noway:


----------

